# Nikon D7100 Auto Shutoff



## samson (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone know the time lapse between photos before the camera will shutoff?


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2013)

AFAIK there is none like the My D7000 But you have standy by mode,meaning meter times out at the preset amount of time to preserve battery life.You can change that in menu> Timers/AELock.


----------



## samson (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 22, 2013)

welcome.


----------

